# BB Gaslight Beans



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

How long would people recommend waiting after roasting? 10 days or so? Thanks


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

wondering the same myself as I have a bag sat here from last Tuesday's roast


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

BB themselves recommend 3 to 10 days but I wondered if anyone has any practical experience yet?!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Plenty of people on here had them in the trial.

I went about 7 days on my second bag, preferred the first at 3 days.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

read the trial thread.

I'd say a week minimum.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

ajh, have you purchased these?


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I liked batch 1 better at 3 days. However, any you've bought are likely to be of later batches so the trial experience may not be helpful. Why not try them at 3 days and if they are still gassy leave them for a few days.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Would be interested to know bean from the trail batches they went with...


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> ajh, have you purchased these?


Arrived today.


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

enjoying these over the weekend from last Tuesdays roast. A little lighter than some of the Rave stuff I have been trying so far. Even used it in my Cona syphon today and enjoyed it!


----------



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

Finally got these to work out nice... Had to drop the water temp to an indicated 91 degrees. Turned out really smooth as a latte.


----------

